# F6 PXE boot



## balanga (Apr 9, 2019)

One of the options provided by FreeBSD's boot manager is

F6 PXE boot

Is this supposed to start a PXE boot?  It doesn't work for me, but I would like such an option.

Is it something that needs to be configured or is it just a dummy entry?


----------



## Martin Paredes (Apr 9, 2019)

Reviewing the source of boot0, F6 only calls the interrupt 18h

I think that your PC should have PXE in it's BIOS/UEFI to work


----------

